# Ebuildit

## presidentti

Jättääkö portage asennetut ebuildit johonkin, vai poistaako automaattisesti? Jos jättää niin mistä ne saisi poistettua?

35gigan osiosta gentoo on vienyt jo 20.. jokin katsokaas mättää.

----------

## juki_

Tarkistappa /usr/portage/distfiles sisältö.

Sinne kertyy kaikki ladatut ohjelmistopaketit eri versioineen, mitä asentelet koneeseesi, mutta mitä ei tyhjennetä automaattisesti missään vaiheessa.

Portagesta löytyy ohjelma nimeltä tmpwatch, joka on ihan näppärä tuon hallintaan. Sen mukana tulee automaattisesti cronia varten tiedosto /etc/cron.daily/tmpwatch minkä avulla saat siistittyä vanhat tiedostot distifilestä helposti.

----------

## presidentti

Katsoin, ja siltikin lähti vain 1.5 gigaa. Ehkä sitten vaan kone on jo niin täynnä softaa.

----------

## Obi-Lan

```

$ du -h --max-depth=1 /

```

----------

## Flammie

/var/tmp/portagessa voi olla asetuksista riippuen väliaikaistiedostoja.

----------

## presidentti

 *Obi-Lan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> $ du -h --max-depth=1 /
> ...

 

dhcppc0 # du -h --max-depth=1 / 

8,7M    /boot

du: tiedostoa /proc/19048/task/19048/fd/4 ei voi käsitellä: Tiedostoa tai hakemistoa ei ole

du: tiedostoa /proc/19048/fd/4 ei voi käsitellä: Tiedostoa tai hakemistoa ei ole

0       /proc

45G     /mnt

4,6M    /sbin

6,3M    /tmp

768K    /dev

3,3G    /home

72M     /etc

16K     /lost+found

240M    /var

37M     /lib

5,1G    /root

0       /sys

4,0K    /media

3,7G    /usr

12K     /Recycled

190M    /opt

7,4M    /bin

58G     /

Mietin vaan että mihin /Rootissa menee tuo viisi gigaa.. varsinkaan kun siellä ei ole edes piilotiedostoissa mitään,

----------

## Cougar81

Komento

```
du -a --max-depth=1 /root | sort -n | tail -5
```

näyttää /root kansion viisi suurinta tiedostoa/alikansiota

Harvemmin tuonne rootin kotikansioon kertyy mitään ylimääräistä, oletko kenties käsin asentanut jotain softaa ja unohtanut asennustiedostot sinne?

----------

## presidentti

ei siellä ole mitään, vain google earthin pikakuvake. wtf?

----------

## presidentti

Korjataan heti.. kyllä sieltä sitten löytyi piilotiedostoja. Turhat poistettu ja tilaa vapautui varmaan sen verran, mitä voikin vapautua.

----------

## P J

Kannattaa varmaankin asentaa tmpwatch portagesta. Se siivoaa kätevästi vanhat ja turhat väliaikaiset tiedostot ja distfiles-kansion.

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

Ja luulisi että sulla on asennettuna app-portage/gentoolkit joka sisältää mm. eclean-dist komennon joka putsaa tarpeettomat sorsat.

----------

